# wet slide at bridger



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

wow, to the ground.....scary times.

85 the high here in Denver for Sat......fuck this shit.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

also a good reminder that even though a slope is controlled and skied all year when things warm up it changes everything. Bridger becomes a popular touring spot once the lifts stop spinning. Its easy to let your guard down when you have skied that run one hundred times in a controlled situation.


----------

